# miláček vs pusinka



## OzziBoy

Is much difference between "miláček" and "pusinko"?

I understand they mean "sweetheart." I have been using _pusinko_ but wondering if I should be using _miláček_ instead. 

Is there a diminutive form of the word that translates as "little sweetheart" or "sweetie"?

*Context:*
It's from a guy (me) to a girl. I don't want to come on too strong but there are some romantic feelings there which haven't much been explored yet. She tends to sign off her letters with "Mam te moc rada" if that helps with the context.

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## Trepifajxl

Hello 

Considering the context, I would not use the word "miláček" (miláčku) instead of "pusinko". I'd say that the word "miláček" is used especially when you already are in couple with the person (It means something like "my love") Of course that by writing "pusinko" you have already shown your warm feelings for that girl. But as long as she writes "mam te moc rada" a you write "pusinko" it can be still considered as an expression of liking and inclination, but not love. 
But of course that you can use the word "miláček" and if she writes back some astonished message, you can always say that you did not know what that word meant exactly 
And there is no diminutive form of the word "miláček"
Good luck


----------



## OzziBoy

Děkuju.

So is _pusinko_ a softer form of "my love"? Perhaps "my like"? 

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## Trepifajxl

Well, it really depends.

I would say that "pusinko" shows already a lot (that you like her very much). But it can still be "interpreted", it does not express love explicitly.

So if you did not express your love for each other explicitly, and you are something like very good friends, "pusinko" can be still interpreted as a softer form of "my love" (even though it almost means "my love").
If you two were already in couple, "pusinko" would mean "my love".

To sum it up - the word "itself" can mean both - my love and my like. It is the context that gives the word one meaning, the context decides which interpretation is more adequate.

but it would be maybe useful to hear an opinion from some women 
bye


----------



## bibax

IMO, such silly words can be used only ironically. ;-)

In some contexts the word miláček can also mean Feldwebel (= sergeant, šikovatel) like in the following extract:

Feldwebel: "Ihre Dokumenten, vaši dokúment? Já fidět, šédet, nicht fahren, šédet, pit, furt pit, Bursch."
Švejk: "Nemám, miláčku." 
Feldwebel: "Was ist das Wort: milatschek?"
A soldier: "Das ist wie Herr Feldwebel."


----------



## The Machine of Zhu

bibax said:


> IMO, such silly words can be used only ironically. ;-)
> 
> In some contexts the word miláček can also mean Feldwebel (= sergeant, šikovatel) like in the following extract:
> 
> Feldwebel: "Ihre Dokumenten, vaši dokúment? Já fidět, šédet, nicht fahren, šédet, pit, furt pit, Bursch."
> Švejk: "Nemám, miláčku."
> Feldwebel: "Was ist das Wort: milatschek?"
> A soldier: "Das ist wie Herr Feldwebel."


----------



## Trepifajxl

Bibax - yes man, you've really solved the problem 
I am sure that he wanted to call that girl a "Feldwebel"
Irony changes almost every word into anything.


----------



## OzziBoy

Wow. Now this is getting interesting! 

So it is similar to how I might use the word "pumpkin" to refer to a girl in a positive/cute way? "Hello my pumpkin." 

Thanks,
Ozzi


----------



## Managa

I am a girl and as for me, I actually wouldn't like to be called "pusinko". It is too sweet. I would make me feel like a "little sweet princess" and somehow it would feel like the boy / man owned me. I know it sounds strange, it is only my opinion, but it might be useful.


----------



## OzziBoy

Děkuju. Very useful insight there. Thank you.


----------



## bibax

The addressing pusinko (or puso) is especially useful when you are in a passion.

Hele, pusinko, zavři už ten zobák!
Hele, puso, vypadni!


----------



## werrr

In my opinion, "pusinko", when said by a man to another man, could be a good pub fight starter.


----------



## Isuru

This thread has helped a lot. thanx for everyones' contributions


----------



## superwomanx

, the crucial difference between these two words has not been mentioned here yet, I am afraid. "Pusinko" refers just to women, "miláčku" - luckily - to both sexes), you know.
          Anyway, Good luck, too.


----------



## Jana337

superwomanx said:


> , the crucial difference between these two words has not been mentioned here yet, I am afraid. "Pusinko" refers just to women, "miláčku" - luckily - to both sexes), you know.
> Anyway, Good luck, too.


For whatever it is worth, I (a female) don't find addressing a man as "pusinka" unacceptable at all.


----------



## texpert

I agree. Being called "pusinka" can even amount to flattery, when slipped from the right mouth. On the other hand, when males adress themselves "miláčku" by default, then "pusinka" could only be a stone's throw away.


----------



## francisgranada

I think the origin of the words "pusinka" and "miláček" could also give some idea ...

miláček: from _milý _- _dear _
pusinka: from _pusa _- _mouth _(also _kiss_)


----------



## superwomanx

, well, I was thinking - and - maybe - because "pusinka" is of feminine gender in Czech, that is why I would not call a man that way - seems a little bit gay to me.


----------



## texpert

does the same occur to you with "bábovka" or "padavka"?


----------



## superwomanx

Well, yes - in a way, because "bábovka" and "padavka" both suggest that a male is not strong enough to do something - meaning = acting like a female actually, in the same circumstances we also say "vzmuž se" or "nebuď baba".


----------



## werrr

superwomanx said:


> Well, yes - in a way, because "bábovka" and "padavka" both suggest that a male is not strong enough to do something - meaning = acting like a female actually, in the same circumstances we also say "vzmuž se" or "nebuď baba".


That's matter of semantics, not of grammatical genders. Czech commonly use feminine forms for males without any enragement (e.g. _hlava státu, sportovní hvězda, osoba, láska_).


----------

